# Which harness do you use on your Havanese?



## Bona (Sep 9, 2008)

Our groomer said that the harness we currently use on our 2 Havanese dogs is the main problem for their chest and under legs mats, which are extremely hard to comb out and groom, without shaving it off.

I'm just curious to see what harness do you use on your Havanese that doesn't cause mats.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use a SENSE-ible No Pull Harness for Leo. I only put it on for walks and comb thoroughly as soon as I take it off after the walk. I use a Vest Harness in the car and again do a quick comb through when I take it off before we get out of the car. This takes less than a minute and detangles any hair that's trying to knot up.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use puppia and freedom harnesses


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I use this one for Whimsy....We don't walk a lot so I don't worry about matting because it isn't on her for that long. She doesn't wear anything when we play in my fenced in backyard. I'm happy with it.

http://video.petco.com/v/33419/petco-adjustable-mesh-harness-for-dogs/


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

I like this harness. It's mesh, very lightweight, and it has a double D-ring in the back. Zoey's been able to back out of some harnesses, but she doesn't with this one.

http://www.petego.com/products.aspx?catId=21&prodId=223


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i use the sensible no pull harness as well and haven't had any problem with it causing mats


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Right now I being using the "Buddy Belts" ( http://www.funnyfur.com/buddy-belt-dog-harness-luxury-edition-red-rattler.aspx ) but thinking about getting another style but still haven't decided which one...eyeing the Petco one. My biggest concern is the matting under the harness.

As a little puppy Cannoli had the no-sensible but she didn't seem to care for it or maybe it was b/c she was a pup.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> Right now I being using the "Buddy Belts" ( http://www.funnyfur.com/buddy-belt-dog-harness-luxury-edition-red-rattler.aspx ) but thinking about getting another style but still haven't decided which one...eyeing the Petco one. My biggest concern is the matting under the harness.


I know several people who use and like the Buddy Belts.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I like them too but I'm thinking maybe the mesh will "feel" nicer to them. I guess I have to go to Petco and have them try'em out and see if they seem more comfortable in them. The BB are good less matting.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

whimsy said:


> I use this one for Whimsy....We don't walk a lot so I don't worry about matting because it isn't on her for that long. She doesn't wear anything when we play in my fenced in backyard. I'm happy with it.
> 
> http://video.petco.com/v/33419/petco-adjustable-mesh-harness-for-dogs/


That's the harness I just bought for Maccabee -- on clearance for $4!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

HannahBearsMom said:


> That's the harness I just bought for Maccabee -- on clearance for $4!


you got a good deal...I paid $ 20 for Whimsy's!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

HannahBearsMom said:


> That's the harness I just bought for Maccabee -- on clearance for $4!


Wow $4! thats a real good deal, which store did you go too?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I ordered a Curli harness (the one KRandall was talking about on the other harness thread). Brody hasn't had a harness for a while. I did have a sensation (or sensible...I forget which one), but because I needed to leave Brody in it for periods of time...well he chewed through the straps the first day. I think this one will work much better for our needs. It was really easy to put on and I can tell it's comfortable for him.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sense-ation/sens-ible harness


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

misstray said:


> I ordered a Curli harness (the one KRandall was talking about on the other harness thread). Brody hasn't had a harness for a while. I did have a sensation (or sensible...I forget which one), but because I needed to leave Brody in it for periods of time...well he chewed through the straps the first day. I think this one will work much better for our needs. It was really easy to put on and I can tell it's comfortable for him.


Our Curli Harness just came in the mail today. It fits nicely, roomy, very-very soft and he looks comfortable in it.

What I find interesting is, before this one, he had a Buddy Belt and he would run away every time he saw me with it but not with the Curli Harness. He lets me put it on him with no struggle - Pretty obvious he approves of the Curli. HE knows what he likes LOL

Cannoli still uses a Buddy Belt; I guess she prefers BB. LOL


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been looking for one that is very easy to put on - only for use in the car, and with our subzero weather, you don't want to spend a lot if time fiddling with complicated designs.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

DebW said:


> I've been looking for one that is very easy to put on - only for use in the car, and with our subzero weather, you don't want to spend a lot if time fiddling with complicated designs.


This one is pretty easy to get on ... here is a demo from YT.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, that does look easier than any I've tried. I'll look for that!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> This one is pretty easy to get on ... here is a demo from YT.


This isn't really a car harness, though.

I use:






Once it is adjusted, it's quite easy to get on and off, and distributes force across the entire chest area. The connection to the seatbelt is by sliding the seatbelt through a sturdy slot between two layers of webbing, so no metal joints to fatigue or fail. I have two, and keep one adjured to his body, and another adjusted to him wearing his coat, for the winter time.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> This isn't really a car harness, though.
> 
> I use:
> 
> ...


Thanks to Karen's suggestion this is the harness I use with Leo in the car. It's easy to put on and take off. And being able to slip the seatbelt through the back of the harness keeps Leo settled in his seat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks to Karen's suggestion this is the harness I use with Leo in the car. It's easy to put on and take off. And being able to slip the seatbelt through the back of the harness keeps Leo settled in his seat.


Yes, it's a bit of an annoyance that there doesn't seem to be ANY great option that works well as both a car harness and walking harness, but I just switch him into the other one when we get where we're going. If it's a short ride, and I know we're going for a walk, I often put his Sensation harness on, then the Vestharness over it, so I can just pull the Vestharness off when we arrive, and we're ready to go.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I plan to use the Curli Harness for walks and going out. I haven't use it in the car (yet) but it should work with his "booster" seat. The harness has little d-rings that should clip to the booster seat seatbelt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> I plan to use the Curli Harness for walks and going out. I haven't use it in the car (yet) but it should work with his "booster" seat. The harness has little d-rings that should clip to the booster seat seatbelt.


Unfortunately, it's those metal clips that have failed in almost every crash test.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

krandall said:


> Unfortunately, it's those metal clips that have failed in almost every crash test.


I recall reading a recent post where they evaluated canine car harness/restraint systems and almost all of them failed. The ones that passed were using larger weight "dog dummies" as test subject and I don't know if the results were able to be extrapolated to dogs smaller then 25 lbs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ColbyBlu said:


> I recall reading a recent post where they evaluated canine car harness/restraint systems and almost all of them failed. The ones that passed were using larger weight "dog dummies" as test subject and I don't know if the results were able to be extrapolated to dogs smaller then 25 lbs.


.only one passed the safety crash test Sleepypod Clickit Utility Dog Harness http://sleepypod.com/clickit


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> .only one passed the safety crash test Sleepypod Clickit Utility Dog Harness http://sleepypod.com/clickit


Of course, they didn't test ALL harnesses on the market, and they don't say which ones they did and didn't test. You can SEE the metal pieces failing in many of the tests. The trouble with the Clickit harness is that I just measured Kodi, who is a BIG Hav, and the SMALLEST size MIGHT, just barely, fit him. I don't think they make them small enough for most Havs.

I STILL think any sort of restraint is better than none, and that driving carefully is the very best way to keep your pet (and yourself!) safe. But having worked with horses for years, and knowing that the first place nylon halters and leads break is at the metal fittings, (which are MUCH sturdier than those put on dog harnesses) AND seeing the crash test videos, I prefer to use a harness that depends on the nylon webbing to keep the dog in places, not most metal clips or D rings.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Karen:

Do you use a booster seat in combination with that harness or just the harness?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ColbyBlu said:


> Karen:
> 
> Do you use a booster seat in combination with that harness or just the harness?


No, i use a donut bed on the seat to keep him comfy, but he's on the seat with the seatbelt attached directly through his Vestharness.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

For anyone who has a Hav that pulls while walking, I srongly recommend 
walkyourdogwithlove.com

The harnesses are made by a husband and wife, both retired postal workers. It is the only harness that keeps Brookie from pulling but does not hurt her neck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Milo's Mom said:


> For anyone who has a Hav that pulls while walking, I srongly recommend
> walkyourdogwithlove.com
> 
> The harnesses are made by a husband and wife, both retired postal workers. It is the only harness that keeps Brookie from pulling but does not hurt her neck.


Yes, this is another version of front-attach, no-pull harness. Sense-ible/Sense-ation and Easy-Walk harnesses work the same way, other than being adjustable, size-wise (which I consider a plus, since sometimes I want to let the harness out to fit over a coat) And the clip on the side rather than under the belly. That might be a little easier, though I'm not sure, on a full coated dog.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's the link for the 2013 safety harness summary report. If you scroll to the bottom of the page, you can download the report.

http://centerforpetsafety.org/research/2013-harness-study-results/

Karen -- I know you have the VestHarness for Kodi, and I have the same one for Gracie. They did test a canine friendly vest that had a decent review, however, I checked out the company website and unfortunately, it wasn't the VestHarness that was tested. They model that was tested is the "Safety Harness". Just thought you might like to know.....:hand:

I also use the Solvit Deluxe carseat for Gracie, but can't find any ratings on that. I wish they would do crash tests on those, too.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

These are Millers harness, simple and non restrictive, and Miller loves it! Though I have a few other styles these are the two he likes best.
http://www.rogz.com/product/fancy-dress-cool-graphics-h-harness/#!prettyPhoto
http://www.walkeezharness.com/html/description.html


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

miller123 said:


> These are Millers harness, simple and non restrictive, and Miller loves it! Though I have a few other styles these are the two he likes best.
> http://www.rogz.com/product/fancy-dress-cool-graphics-h-harness/#!prettyPhoto
> http://www.walkeezharness.com/html/description.html


Thanks for sharing; I like the "walkeezharness" I might get one for my Vizslas.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

BFrancs, thanks for pointing me to the Curli harness. I just received it. They're (harness and short lead that attaches to some component in your car) are made in Switzerland and are super high quality. And, as you said, very easy to put on. Love it!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

DebW said:


> BFrancs, thanks for pointing me to the Curli harness. I just received it. They're (harness and short lead that attaches to some component in your car) are made in Switzerland and are super high quality. And, as you said, very easy to put on. Love it!


Oh, don't thank me - thank Karen she put the bug in me from her post #16 on this thread http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=32465&highlight=harness


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I got the curli harness too, based on Karen's recommendation. I really like it and I think Brody finds it very comfortable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have to admit, I don't use the Curli harness that much. KKodi seems comfortable in it, but I find that on his long, soft, coat, it causes more matting than I like. I've also found that when we go to the beach (which we do regularly in nicer weather!) it gets TOTALLY clogged with sand, which is very hard to wash out. 

So I think it's a good choice for puppy cut dogs, in dry situations, not so good for long haired dogs or messy conditions.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Any idea which brands of these harnesses come in the smallest sizes? Buckley is just 5.3 lb and probably won't grow much bigger. I don't want something that will cause him to mat much, but I'm also planning on keeping him on the short side. Great thread, you guys have taught me a lot!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TerBear said:


> Any idea which brands of these harnesses come in the smallest sizes? Buckley is just 5.3 lb and probably won't grow much bigger. I don't want something that will cause him to mat much, but I'm also planning on keeping him on the short side. Great thread, you guys have taught me a lot!


How old is he?!?!? That is TINY for a Havanese!!!! Not even most Chihuahuas are that small!!!

In any case, I'd try Puppia brand. If that doesn't come small enough, you might have to resort to a cat harness.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> How old is he?!?!? That is TINY for a Havanese!!!! Not even most Chihuahuas are that small!!!
> 
> Buckley is one tiny little Havanese! He and Leo are good buddies. He has a lot of spunk for being so small. Just love him!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So... I have been through quite a few harnesses. This winter has been kind of crazy and I needed a harness that would go over coats easily (adjustable) and I ordered one of these for Mae (early Valentine's present) and I LOVE it. Not only is it cute but I am very happy and don't foresee using another one. I ordered a plain black one for Tim LOL. I got this from wayfair.com and they have been great to deal with on several occasions. I think this comes in an XXS.
http://www.wayfair.com/Hip-Doggie-Crown-Step-in-Dog-Harness-HD-6SIGC-HIP1199.html


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

TerBear said:


> Any idea which brands of these harnesses come in the smallest sizes? Buckley is just 5.3 lb and probably won't grow much bigger. I don't want something that will cause him to mat much, but I'm also planning on keeping him on the short side. Great thread, you guys have taught me a lot!


5.3 lbs is tiny...oh I remember buying Maggie her 1st harness to wear for her 12 wk shots at vets. She was 5.25 lbs. I bought the Puppia. Maggie is 8 months old now. The Puppia looks so tiny compared to the one she now wears. Buckley is adorable! 
Jeanne


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback on my "little" boy, ladies! Karen, he is 9 mo. now. I am told he probably won't get past 6, i'm wondering if he'll get past 5.5! lol. I actually love the size he is, and anyone who knows him would say he has no idea he is so small! He's a very confident little guy. Anyway, he is always so happy and I have absolutely fallen in love with this breed because of his wonderful disposition, so quick to learn, fun and active, but not high strung at all. I feel so blessed to have him! Thanks for the idea of the Puppia. I need to stick to a harness due to his small size and I want to protect his trachea, but what I have causes a lot of matting. I'm going to keep him on the shorter side. I don't mind brushing/combing him, but I think we'd both rather spend our time playing, plus I really like the cute puppy cut!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I wanted to add about the Puppia harness I bought....it's not a 'step in'. The front goes over head and back has a closure around waist. Maggie liked it as a young puppy at 10 weeks old but by 3 mos old, she did not like slipping the Puppia harness over her head and fought wearing it. I found a great harness at Marshall's. (TJ Maxx also carries harnesses in tiny sizes). I had to recently replace the Maggie's fav Marshall's harness she wore at 3 mos for a bigger one. I ordered the Sensation. I must have had it too loose, Maggie chewed through the front. Her way of saying she didn't like it. I went back to Marshall's and fortunately they had 1 small size left after holidays. Maggie's back to jumping up and down for her harness. Funny girl. She knows what she likes. The harness is a 'step in' with double "D" rings for leash plus snap and made of mesh material. It velcros on back. Cost $7. My breeder told me about TJ Maxx, Marshall's and Ross carrying harnesses and dog toys. 
Happy Searching,
Jeanne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TerBear said:


> Thanks for the feedback on my "little" boy, ladies! Karen, he is 9 mo. now. I am told he probably won't get past 6, i'm wondering if he'll get past 5.5! lol. I actually love the size he is, and anyone who knows him would say he has no idea he is so small! He's a very confident little guy. Anyway, he is always so happy and I have absolutely fallen in love with this breed because of his wonderful disposition, so quick to learn, fun and active, but not high strung at all. I feel so blessed to have him! Thanks for the idea of the Puppia. I need to stick to a harness due to his small size and I want to protect his trachea, but what I have causes a lot of matting. I'm going to keep him on the shorter side. I don't mind brushing/combing him, but I think we'd both rather spend our time playing, plus I really like the cute puppy cut!


IMO, EVERYONE, no matter what size their dog is, from Chihuahua to Rottie, should use a harness rather than a collar to protect their dog's throat and neck.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> So... I have been through quite a few harnesses. This winter has been kind of crazy and I needed a harness that would go over coats easily (adjustable) and I ordered one of these for Mae (early Valentine's present) and I LOVE it. Not only is it cute but I am very happy and don't foresee using another one. I ordered a plain black one for Tim LOL. I got this from wayfair.com and they have been great to deal with on several occasions. I think this comes in an XXS.
> http://www.wayfair.com/Hip-Doggie-Crown-Step-in-Dog-Harness-HD-6SIGC-HIP1199.html


Jenny, I was trying to check out the link to that harness you suggested. There was no picture. Can you describe it? It seemed to have all the other description but no pic. Is it a fabric harness? Does your dog mat much underneath it? Do you keep it on during the day? Just wondering. Thanks for your recommendation!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

We used a puppia harness when Colbie was younger. Does a great job but I can see it causing mats as shg got older so when she outgrew it we switch to the sen-sation harness which I really like. There are different types of puppia harness. Ours was the step-in vest type which did not go over her head.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm getting quite the collection of harnesses here now; I've bought the Petco, Puppia, and Curli harness - the Curli being my favorite to this point. It causes less matting than the others - but some. Based on Karen's recommendation I just ordered the SENSE-ation™ harness.

If you look on their website they are out of stock - but if you call them directly at 866-305-6145 they can fill your order. The nice lady says Rory was the second Havanese today.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

My SENSE-ation arrived and here are my pros and cons:

*PROS:*
Best harness for not matting coat (very little surface area)
Lightweight
Wide range of adjustment to get fit just right
The people are very nice, and if your dog chews it up they'll repair it for $5

*CONS:*
Leash ring is in front, takes a little training to familiarize dog
Because leash ring is in front, when using with dog clothing you'll need to use standard collar also


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm on the iPad and for some reason I can't grab the link. Wayfair is great. Do a search in dog harnesses for Hip Doggie brand. It's a leather step in harness and they have a few. I don't keep it on and don't suggest you do if your dog is in a longer coat. I've had no problems and Mae's hair is pretty long but I do take it off unless we're walking. It's very easy to get on and off, no buckles or clips.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> My SENSE-ation arrived and here are my pros and cons:
> 
> *PROS:*
> Best harness for not matting coat (very little surface area)
> ...


The leash ring being in the front shouldn't be a con. If the dog doesn't pull, it should be a non-issue. If the dog pulls, and you use it correctly, it will hep you teach your dog NOT to pull!

You're right about the clothes, though. You have to get creative. With most of Kodi's coats, I can feed the leash up through the neck hole and make it work.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

krandall said:


> The leash ring being in the front shouldn't be a con.


I agree it does deter pulling, but beyond the clothes issue, when my low to the ground pup heels on a loose leash, the leash can fall to, and drag along the ground and get dirty if I'm not careful.

The front ring ends up about 4 inches off the ground on my pup so if I'm not managing the slack perfectly it will become an issue.

They sell it with a 6-foot leash which may be great for a larger breeder and real tall people but it's not ideal in this instance.

I think I can just thread the top piece through a chrome ring and have the ideal harness for a long-coated dog. That's my experiment for tomorrow.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> I agree it does deter pulling, but beyond the clothes issue, when my low to the ground pup heels on a loose leash, the leash can fall to, and drag along the ground and get dirty if I'm not careful.
> 
> The front ring ends up about 4 inches off the ground on my pup so if I'm not managing the slack perfectly it will become an issue.
> 
> ...


If you really want the ring on the top, just turn the harness around. I've seen my DH put it on with the ring on the top of the shoulders MANY times, so I know it fits that way! 

I've never bought a leash WITH a harness. I prefer to purchase leashes that are the right length for ME. When Kodi was younger, I sometimes used a 4' leash. Now my preferred length is 5'. You can buy 4' leashes from some sources, 5' has to be a custom order.

This is my favorite company for leashes and collars. They are soft, beautiful and sturdy.:

http://www.stibbar.com

I'm a leash fanatic, so Kodi has several sets.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

So many great ideas about harnesses, and love the details each of you have shared. THANK YOU so much to each of you!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

krandall said:


> If you really want the ring on the top, just turn the harness around. I've seen my DH put it on with the ring on the top of the shoulders MANY times, so I know it fits that way!


Aaaah yes - it does work - and it's great that way. I can't get the 'new chest' strap snug now, I will have to use a ring, but it works GREAT upside down. I'm sure we both liked it better, and she pulled less than with the ring in front!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> Aaaah yes - it does work - and it's great that way. I can't get the 'new chest' strap snug now, I will have to use a ring, but it works GREAT upside down. I'm sure we both liked it better, and she pulled less than with the ring in front!


:thumb:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone used the Walkinsync harness? My breeder recommended it. It is a front clip system that also has a back clip to use after they are trained not to pull.

Diane


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Has anyone used the Walkinsync harness? My breeder recommended it. It is a front clip system that also has a back clip to use after they are trained not to pull.
> 
> Diane


I haven't used it, but just saw one on a friend's English Mastiff the other day. I know she really likes it. What I wasn't sure about is that the straps are velvet covered&#8230; very nice for a thin, short coated breed like a mastiff, but I wasn't sure it it would mat a Havanese coat. Try it, and tell us how you like it! I'd be interested to hear. I like the idea of the double leash system. Not so much for "control" on our little dogs, but to teach them to walk nicely on any type of harness. Kodi is awesome in his front clip harnesses, and he's good on a collar, though we rarely use that outside the obedience ring. But he will STILL pull in a back-attach harness. With the double attachment points, you could "remind" the dog not to pull as necessary.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just bought these. They were only 16.99 on Dr Fosters website. They are new for 2014 and show the crash test . I looked at the top car harnesses and most wouldn't work for me. I have 3 dogs and I need something easy. I also like them to double as a walking harness. This is probably not the best of the best but it's got to be better than the puppia harnesses I am using!

http://www.solvitproducts.com/page/products/deluxe-car-safety-harness


----------



## jtlevitt (Mar 17, 2015)

I know this is kind of a late response, but I do have a Walk-in-sync harness. Our breeder recommended and it's the only one Snippet's used thus far. I like that it has hooks on both the top and front so when I want her to have more freedom on a long line I use the top but the front for training on walks.

It's not velvet covered at all, just webbing. I like the strap up the chest, it keeps all pressure off her throat. When she was very new and got excited and tried to run like crazy she's literally flipped herself over and it doesn't seem to hurt her at all. She could hang on it and be fine.

Diane, did you get Molly from Stardust? That's where we got Snippet!

I'm still trying to figure out the car harness situation. We've transported her in a carrier or crate mostly thus far, but she still gets car sick and being securely latched in and with someone holding her steady seems to really help with that. So we want to try a harness strapped directly to the seatbelt. We can do that with the walk-in-syncs but I don't think it's been crash tested. And she's too little for the Clickit.

Jessica


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Jessica,
Molly is a Starrdust girl. Do you live in Rochester? Molly would love a playmate!


----------



## jtlevitt (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Diane.

Nope, we drove 5 hrs from NJ to get her. Bummer, because Snippet would love a playmate...


Jess


----------

